# Help! 1yr neutered male suddenly pleasures himself daily



## BaronsMom (Jul 16, 2016)

We neutered our Visual 3 months ago and all was fine until the last few weeks. He will whimper then start licking himself into a climax. HELP. Is this common in males?


----------

